# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Numbers.

## andrewsco

Hi. 
I am travelling at the moment so cant really get to the interenet that often, and I only have a really old dictionary (nothing else). Could someone please record a few words for me? 
The russian word for hello would be good as I always struggle with that. Also if someone could count from 11 through to 19? Perhaps a word that emphasises the difference in 'o' and 'a' when stressed - any example you like.  
If these are online somewhere for free then that is fine for a link. 
Thanks
Andrew

----------


## Красота-то какая

A few simple phrases in Russian that you can read and listen to.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/other/qu ... sian.shtml

----------


## Красота-то какая

11 - од*и*ннадцать (ad*i*natsat')
12 - двен*а*дцать (dvin*a*tsat')
13 - трин*а*дцать (trin*a*tsat')
14 - чет*ы*рнадцать (chit*y*rnatsat')
15 - пятн*а*дцать (pitn*a*tsat')
16 - шестн*а*дцать (shisn*a*tsat')
17 - семн*а*дцать (simn*a*tsat')
18 - восемн*а*дцать (vasimn*a*tsat')
19 - девятн*а*дцать (divitn*a*tsat')

----------


## Rtyom

Красота, мне аж жалко стало тебя, лапочку... Такой интонацией считать...   ::

----------


## Indra

> Красота, мне аж жалко стало тебя, лапочку... Такой интонацией считать...

 Как перед прыжком с парашютом  ::

----------


## Красота-то какая

::   ::

----------


## basurero

Argh, numbers are impossible to pronoun e.

----------


## Rtyom

How would you pronoun an e?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

When I was only a beginner in Russian I had an undue love for the word четырнадцать - such a beautiful composition of consonants... sigh!

----------


## basurero

Man, chetyrnadtsat'. I've never come across a harder to pronounce word,　that I can think of right now.　I'm contemplating making a recording but just the thought of contorting my mouth in such a manner is putting me off my dinner. 
Lol, you don't know how to pronoun an e? Where have you been all these years?

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Argh, numbers are impossible to pronoun e.

 Look at this post of yours once more and you'll see that you have missed 'c'. I guess you wanted to write 'pronounce' but accidentally missed it and pressed 'space'.

----------


## Rtyom

See no problem pronouncing 14 name. But just because I'm Russian.  ::  Make sure you reduce proper sounds and have them articulated in the front part of your mouth.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Man, chetyrnadtsat'. I've never come across a harder to pronounce word,　that I can think of right now.　I'm contemplating making a recording but just the thought of contorting my mouth in such a manner is putting me off my dinner. 
> Lol, you don't know how to pronoun an e? Where have you been all these years?

 We are desperately waiting for your recording. Once your mouth is ready to make proper sounds, let us know by placing a recording showing the readiness of your mouth.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I see no problems in pronouncing 14. But that's just because I'm Russian.  Make sure you reduce the proper sounds and have them articulated in the front part of your mouth.

 I think it is fun to pronounce!

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  I see no problems in pronouncing 14. But that's just because I'm Russian.  Make sure you reduce the proper sounds and have them articulated in the front part of your mouth.   I think it is fun to pronounce!

 Should I put the article "a/an" before "Russian" in the sentence "I'm Russian"???

----------


## basurero

I'm a Russian (noun)
I'm Russian (adjective)

----------


## Rtyom

Thanks for corrections. I'm so stupid sometimes.

----------


## basurero

Doing this recording, I have discovered it's the dtsat' which is the really painful part.   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну, по крайне мере, это именно та часть, которая повтарается в этих словах!   ::  Повторение - мать учения!

----------


## ReDSanchous

> ну, по крайне мере, это именно та часть, которая повторяется в этих словах!   Повторение - мать учения!

 
basusero, your last two attempts to say "14" are better than when you're pronouncing the numbers one after another.

----------


## Rtyom

You pronounce:
14 - титырнадцать
16 - сиснадцать. 
The rest is all right.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> You pronounce:
> 14 - титырнадцать
> 16 - сиснадцать. 
> The rest is all right.

 I think the way basusero pronounces 14 and 16 sounds more like: щетырандцать, щестнадцать.

----------

